# Lily's not feeling so good UPDATE :-)



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Lily has had a rough couple of days. Yesterday she had her lyme booster and the vet took a blood sample to determine whether she has enough antibodies to warrant skipping the parvo/distemper shot this year. They had trouble finding a vein and it took a lot longer to draw blood than I would have liked. Lily never even whimpered but I could see the pain on her face.  

Today she's not really herself and I attribute that to the lyme shot. She's a bit lethargic and sleepy. She also seems to have some discomfort in her tummy when I pick her up. Is that normal? I don't remember that happening last year (though last year she had pain in her back after her shots).

But the worst part of all is that she had another "shaking episode" after we got home today. I still won't call them seizures but this is the third one since October. It's just that her whole body and head shake (like a Parkinson's sufferer) for 45-60 seconds. I do think she's aware the entire time and she looks confused by the shaking. Sleepy and very clingy afterwards. I can only imagine that it takes a lot out of her.  

She has a fairly good appetite and she's been drinking a normal amount of water. I expect she'll be back to her silly self by tomorrow or Sunday. She'll probably be doing zoomies before the weekend is over. :lol: 

I just get so scared when there's any tiny little thing wrong with her. I know you all understand cuz you're the same way with your babies. Please think some good thoughts for Lily and send them her way.


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

We're sending good thoughts for Lily. Poor girl. I'm sure she's getting lots of TLC from you. You're such a caring mother to her and for that I'm sure she's very thankful.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Best wishes for our special little "Lilly". Rachael, I'm curious, why the Lyme vac? My Vet does not give that one??? I bet she is just feeling the after effects of the Vaccinations, and will be her sweet self by tomorrow!!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Sadie and Ritz send Lily hugs and kisses!! I'm sure she'll be back to her normal self soon. I'm sure Lily's lovin' the extra TLC!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

sjc said:


> Best wishes for our special little "Lilly". Rachael, I'm curious, why the Lyme vac? My Vet does not give that one??? I bet she is just feeling the after effects of the Vaccinations, and will be her sweet self by tomorrow!!


My understanding is that is a high risk area (New England) so Lyme is customarily given every year. Where are you?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Awww poor baby - I hope she feels better soon.

Those shakes definately sounds like seizures, as like you say she is tired etc after and this is one of the main symptoms, does she loose control of her water or bowels during , have you mentioned this too the vet as there is medication she can take to help stop these episodes 

good luck and keep us posted :wave:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Aww, poor Lily. I can only imagine how frightening it must be when she gets the shakes like that. Did you discuss this with your vet? I'm sure you did - you're such a good chi mom. 

Lily, you gotta get better soon! You're worrying your mommy, and all of us.
Keep us posted, Rach. Jasmine and I both send hugs to Lily, and sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

Chico and I send lots of hugs and good thoughts to Lily. Hope she is feeling better very soon. 

If the lyme vac is making her sick like this, maybe ask your vet about alternatives like a flea and tick collar. I know there are lots of tics up in the new england area, because I used to live in NY and had a run in with them on more than one occasion.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

I hope she feels better soon! :wave:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I live in Okla. There are "ticks" all over the place! My Dad had a case of Lyme's Disease many years ago, from a tick bite, he finally got over it. It took about a year! I hope Lilly feels better tomorrow.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aw keeping lily in my prayers! tell her to stay home from chiwi's parties for a few nights.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> Awww poor baby - I hope she feels better soon.
> 
> Those shakes definately sounds like seizures, as like you say she is tired etc after and this is one of the main symptoms, does she loose control of her water or bowels during , have you mentioned this too the vet as there is medication she can take to help stop these episodes
> 
> good luck and keep us posted :wave:


She never loses control of her functions during these shaking episodes. Her vet is aware of them and I have kept a "diary" detailing each one. At this time, given that the episodes are 3-4 months apart, no medication has been suggested.


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh my goodness love and hugs from Marcus and good thoughts and well wishes from me. Poor baby. I think I would definitely ask if there was any alternative to the lyme shot. Frontline, Revolution, something.

I am worried about those seizures, that would scare me witless. Keep us updated please.


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Awwwww....poor baby. Don't want to alarm anyone or anything, but the shaking episode that you described sounds a lot like a dog that I had that had epilepsy. He would have episodes only maybe three or four times a year and when they first started they were like shaking uncontrollably. But, if your vet is aware of them I'm sure he would have done a test to rule that out.


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

Easy to say, impossible to do, but - try not to worry yourself to death all weekend. She knows when you're worried. Just enjoy your weekend with her and she'll be her normal little computer-surfing, flirty self by Monday.

I'll say an extra prayer for her tonight and Frasier sends hugs and slurps.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

MYCHIBABY said:


> Awwwww....poor baby. Don't want to alarm anyone or anything, but the shaking episode that you described sounds a lot like a dog that I had that had epilepsy. He would have episodes only maybe three or four times a year and when they first started they were like shaking uncontrollably. But, if your vet is aware of them I'm sure he would have done a test to rule that out.


Lily had blood work done the night she had the first shaking episode and again about a week after the second one. All her levels were good. My poor girl... seizures, heart murmur, bad teeth. Wouldn't trade her for all the healthy chi's in the world.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

Tucker was a nervous wreck after his yearly exam and boosters. They had so much trouble drawing blood---it took three sticks to get a vein. and the vet gave Tucker's boosters in the rib cage area, so he cried every time we picked him up. He wasn't any better 4 days later, so the vet gave me some Valium to give to him. One dose set him right.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Lily isn't feeling well. It's so hard on us mommies when they are sick. I hope she feels better soon for both of your sakes.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Will definitely keep positive thoughts for lily and I hope she feels better tommorrow


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:thumbleft: Rach, you're a trooper, hope Lily gets better soon, lots of hugs and kisses from Stinky & Smelly. :wink:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

we are sending Lily hugs and good thoughts your way...


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear dear wee Lily is not well.  Please give her a big hug and kiss from me, my thoughts & prayers are with her for a speedy recovery. She's so lucky to have such a wonderful Mommy. :love9:


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Poor Lily. I hope she's feeling better after being home and getting some rest. Saying prayers for you and her.


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope Lily feels better soon.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Awww poor Lilly..im sending her lots of get well *hugs* & *kisses*...bless her.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Poor little Lily ...Bella sends her a big gentle hug......I have a pt whose little pom has the same seizure type activity as you describe with Lily....he had about 5-6 a year and as he aged they did become less frequent....he never required any meds and never suffered any lingering effects..........he is now in his teens and almost seizure free. l


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Thank you all for your kind thoughts and words. Boy, that sure does help when you're a worried chi mom.  

Miss Lily decided to celebrate feeling better by zooming at 1:30 this morning. It was just a quick burst but full of chi joy. I somehow managed to get her back to bed until 5am, at which time she demanded to be fed. I gave her some breakfast and got her to sleep one more hour. for mom's sake. Now she's wide awake and full of energy. No pain, no discomfort, just a silly, bouncy girl.  

Thanks again, guys! :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Thank you all for your kind thoughts and words. Boy, that sure does help when you're a worried chi mom.
> 
> Miss Lily decided to celebrate feeling better by zooming at 1:30 this morning. It was just a quick burst but full of chi joy. I somehow managed to get her back to bed until 5am, at which time she demanded to be fed. I gave her some breakfast and got her to sleep one more hour. for mom's sake. Now she's wide awake and full of energy. No pain, no discomfort, just a silly, bouncy girl.
> 
> Thanks again, guys! :wave:


that is so great to hear! glad she is feeling better! yay lily!


hey lily, it's me chiwi. tnight big party! mama is goin to a tattoo convention and won't be howm til real late and since i'm not invited i plan to have a huge bash! we won't have to keep the noise down!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> hey lily, it's me chiwi. tnight big party! mama is goin to a tattoo convention and won't be howm til real late and since i'm not invited i plan to have a huge bash! we won't have to keep the noise down!


Your mom didn't invite you to a tattoo convention?? The nerve of her! Well, we will just have to party hearty while she's gone. You haul out the wee wee pads and I'll bring the cheese (wouldn't be a party without cheese)! And our moms never let us have the really good treats with lots of additives so I'll see if I can score a bag of Snausages. 

Let's round up some of the hoochie poochie guys and girls for some real fun. I mean, what kind of party would it be without that wild woman, Jasmine, dirty dancing with a lampshade on her head. See ya later, alligator! :wink:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah mama said somethin about me tryin to bite people when they touch her and she might get "ink done" so i can't go cause of me being ferocious hehe......

i got pupperoonni's! i know where she keeps those, i don't like them but i know you all will!


after while crocodile


----------



## MommyofLola (May 20, 2005)

Lola and I are sending lots of love Lily's way. 

I can actually relate a bit to the shaking and soreness--I took Lola to the vet Tuesday for her second round of vaccinations and she got her Rabies vaccine as well. And, when we got home, she was MISERABLE. She yelped crawling into her bed and back out. She also shook and was just not herself. I remember from working for a vet that this happens sometimes after vaccines, but it was really hard to hear her in so much pain.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Your mom didn't invite you to a tattoo convention?? The nerve of her! Well, we will just have to party hearty while she's gone. 

Let's round up some of the hoochie poochie guys and girls for some real fun. I mean, what kind of party would it be without that wild woman, Jasmine, dirty dancing with a lampshade on her head. See ya later, alligator! :wink:[/quote]

Yea - I'll be there with plenty of treats. Gotta wait till mom is asleep though to sneak out. See ya' tonight! Yippee - a wee wee pad party! - woof, woof - Jasmine

:lol: Rach, am so glad Lily is better today, and back to her self, zoomies and all.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm glad lily's feeling better !! somehow i overlooked this thread :? 

kisses nat


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi, this is Marcus....Mom's fixing some tea. I'll be there tonight but all I can bring is some Dingo chicken jerky. I'm out of most treats and Mom got really mad last night when she found out about the M&M's.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww hope lily feeling better


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I got up this morning thinking about how Lilly was feeling> So glad she is back to her "Hoochie Poochie" self!!! Have fun at the Party Lilly!!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Rach just read this, sorry I missed it earlier, nothing but good thoughts and wishes being sent to one of my favorite gals!!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

YAY! I am sooooo happy that Lily is feeling better!


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

AWESOME!!! I'm so glad Lily is better!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Thank you all again for your good thoughts. Lily seems to have completely recovered from her Lyme shot and vet ordeal. Yesterday I sooooo didn't want to leave the house because it was just too freaking hot but I could tell Lily had "ants in her pants." I had found a nice grassy area with loads of shade trees in one of our parks so that's where we went. I kept it to only half an hour and I poured cool water on her neck and head a bunch of times.

I love to watch Lily move through grass that's a bit overgrown. I call it "motoring" because it's more than a walk and less than a full out run. She kinda just motors along, head held high, swinging her shoulders and her butt from side to side. You can tell she's just enjoying the heck out of it. :lol: 

Today it's even hotter and more humid so we're staying in. Lily has to help me with the laundry and the ironing so she has a full day ahead of her. This girl has to earn her keep somehow. :wink:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am so glad that Lily is feeling better today...........my Bella was sick today.....she vomited 3x.....then seemed ok...hopefully it was just weather related ( or some treat she got from one of the guest's that didn't agree with her ) This weather is so hot an humid.......no wonder our little one's aren't feeling up to par ! 

PS: the first episode of vomiting landed in my shoe........only a mother's love could stand that LOL


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

nabi said:


> I am so glad that Lily is feeling better today...........my Bella was sick today.....she vomited 3x.....then seemed ok...hopefully it was just weather related ( or some treat she got from one of the guest's that didn't agree with her ) This weather is so hot an humid.......no wonder our little one's aren't feeling up to par !
> 
> PS: the first episode of vomiting landed in my shoe........only a mother's love could stand that LOL


Awww, poor little Bella.  Please give her a gentle hug from me and Lily and let us know how she's feeling tomorrow.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Will do..she seems ok tonight, but a bit quiet. I gave her Lilies gentle hug ! thanks...


----------



## punky (May 31, 2004)

Just read this thread about Lily. So happy for you she is all better. As for the rest of you how was the party/  
What is the lyme vaccine for? Punky doesn't get it.
Punky had her first vaccines from the breeder. When it was time for her second one she had a BAD reaction. The vet said it was from a her past brand mixed with the new. I thought she ate something. I rushed her back to the Vet and they gave her Benedryl. Here's a pic. I was scared to death when I found her blown up!!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Poor baby....very scary for you and little Punky !!!


----------



## punky (May 31, 2004)

nabi said:


> Poor baby....very scary for you and little Punky !!!


It was awful, but that was over a year ago and I still overly watch her every time she gets a vaccine! Overly protective Mom (time to admit it, my kids have always told me that 0 !


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

We are soooo glad that Lily is feeling better and able to enjuy "motoring" thru the grass, Kay


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

Rachael,
So glad to hear that Lily is feeling better. Sorry this is after the fact. 
It's really lovely that Lily has such a good mom who worries about her.
She's a :angel13: 

Sophie sends a sympathetic lick Lily's way


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm so glad to hear that Lily's feeling better!!! Shots are no fun! 

Ritz is very sad that he missed out on the Hoochie Poochi party!!  He hopes that there is another one very soon! :wink:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

punky said:


> When it was time for her second one she had a BAD reaction. The vet said it was from a her past brand mixed with the new. I thought she ate something. I rushed her back to the Vet and they gave her Benedryl. Here's a pic. I was scared to death when I found her blown up!!!


oh the poor punkster!!! What a sad face


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

punky said:


> Just read this thread about Lily. So happy for you she is all better. As for the rest of you how was the party/
> What is the lyme vaccine for? Punky doesn't get it.
> Punky had her first vaccines from the breeder. When it was time for her second one she had a BAD reaction. The vet said it was from a her past brand mixed with the new. I thought she ate something. I rushed her back to the Vet and they gave her Benedryl. Here's a pic. I was scared to death when I found her blown up!!!


OMG, that is the scariest looking picture! These vaccinations scare the heck out of me. On the way home from getting the Lyme shot Lily started nodding off and I nearly freaked. I was about to turn around and rush back to the vet's when a big scary truck drove by and woke her up. I've never been so thankful for a big scary truck. :lol: 

We live in a very high risk area so Lyme shots are customary here. I so, so, so hate these shots!! :evil:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

ilovesadie said:


> Ritz is very sad that he missed out on the Hoochie Poochi party!!  He hopes that there is another one very soon! :wink:


I've heard that Ritz is the original "Hoochie Poochie Party Animal" and that he loses all his inhibitions after he's knocked back a few Snausages. :wink:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm glad lily's feeling better :wink: 


and eeuuhh .....cosmo asked me to tell you guys he's the hoochie poochie MASTER !!!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm so glad to hear Lily is feeling better. I can tell just how much you love her - that must have been so scary.


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

I am so glad to hear that little Miss Lily is feeling back to her old self.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> ilovesadie said:
> 
> 
> > Ritz is very sad that he missed out on the Hoochie Poochi party!!  He hopes that there is another one very soon! :wink:
> ...


Rach, you crack me up - :lol: :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

you ladies should hear what chiwi said about cooper! talk about wiiiild!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

luv4mygirls said:


> you ladies should hear what chiwi said about cooper! talk about wiiiild!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> and eeuuhh .....cosmo asked me to tell you guys he's the hoochie poochie MASTER !!!


I just read this in one of the more reliable chi tabloids: "Cosmo DeWilde currently has his paws full with his two live-in ladies. And being such a sauve, multi-lingual European lad, he inspires a good deal of awe in the American chi girls. He really leaves them panting for more and he is considered to be the *ultimate* hoochie poochie."

I think those tabloids finally got it right this time.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Rachael Polachek said:


> xx-nathalie-xx said:
> 
> 
> > and eeuuhh .....cosmo asked me to tell you guys he's the hoochie poochie MASTER !!!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> xx-nathalie-xx said:
> 
> 
> > and eeuuhh .....cosmo asked me to tell you guys he's the hoochie poochie MASTER !!!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

